# XOME field services



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

Anyone know anything about them. I got an email wanting to know if I could do a job. It was bid only. I asked if they paid trip charges. He said no. I said we do not work for free and it was the end of our conversation. 

Are they a National. MCS pays trip charges. Are they the only national that pays trip charges for bids?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm certain they were paying trip charges when I was completing work for them, maybe they have changed. I parted ways with them when they insisted all my bids be accompanied and priced in accordance with a CE, preferably ExactPRM. I'm more of a "don't tell me how much I have to charge" kind of contractor.


----------



## Maxsmith (Oct 3, 2020)

They are a National company, but they don't pay a trip charge for bids.


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

Maxsmith said:


> They are a National company, but they don't pay a trip charge for bids.


As long as they do not pay a trip charge for a bid I guess I will never work for them. I do not want a lot for a bid job but I want a little something for my time. Especially since they are most likely going to charge their client for an inspection.


----------



## RobertHuffman60 (Dec 13, 2020)

crender said:


> Anyone know anything about them. I got an email wanting to know if I could do a job. It was bid only. I asked if they paid trip charges. He said no. I said we do not work for free and it was the end of our conversation.
> 
> Are they a National. MCS pays trip charges. Are they the only national that pays trip charges for bids?


This is a scam company!


----------



## TBAD LLC (Jan 15, 2021)

I get mileage on Bid if I travel out of state, Their BID system in general is a complete Nightmare, but I have pretty good luck with them for trash outs wints and lawn mows.


----------



## TTTTTTTT (Feb 23, 2021)

TBAD LLC said:


> I get mileage on Bid if I travel out of state, Their BID system in general is a complete Nightmare, but I have pretty good luck with them for trash outs wints and lawn mows.


Their bid system is a complete NIGHTMARE? Anantajit don't see 50 feet from India. Please lower your bid to 5 feet for a total of $16.50 for tree trimming per ce on a tree that is three stories high.


----------

